# "και εγώ", "και γω" ή "κι εγώ";



## periglwssio (Apr 3, 2012)

Θα μεταφέρω εδώ ένα κείμενο φίλου μου με απορίες, δημοσιευμένο σε άλλη σελίδα, επειδή με ενδιαφέρει και μένα:



> Σε ένα κείμενο (λ.χ. σε ένα μυθιστόρημα), ειδικά αν πρόκειται για διάλογο, που υποτίθεται ότι αποτυπώνει προφορικό λόγο, θα σας ενοχλούσε η χασμωδία του "με εμένα"; Θεωρείτε προτιμότερο το "με μένα", ή και το "μ' εμένα"; Συναφή ερωτήματα: "με εκείνο", "με κείνο" ή μήπως "μ' εκείνο;" Αν γράψω "με μένα", όπως νομίζω ότι ακούγεται, μήπως ανοίγει ο δρόμος για το "με κείνο"; Ακόμη: "και εκείνο", "και κείνο" ή μήπως "κι εκείνο"; "Και εγώ", "και γω" ή "κι εγώ"; Τέλος: "από εδώ", "αποδώ" (όπως στο λεξικό του Ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλλίδη, που όμως δεν καταγράφει και λήμμα "αποκεί", άρα τι γίνεται όταν αυτά τα δύο συνυπάρχουν σε ένα κείμενο; ), "από δω" (που όμως μπορεί να μη διαβαστεί σωστά με δεδομένη τη χρήση μονοτονικού) ή "από 'δώ" (με απόστροφο και διατήρηση του τόνου στο "δω"). Τα ίδια ερωτήματα ισχύουν και για το "από εκεί".



Θυμάμαι βέβαια ότι το "από 'δώ" και τα σχετικά έχει συζητηθεί παλιότερα εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 3, 2012)

Εγώ πάντα βάζω αποστρόφους σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι για έναν επαγγελματία έχει σημασία και η πολιτική της εκδοτικής ή του όποιου εργοδότη. Στο ερώτημα "κι εγώ" ή "και 'γώ", νομίζω ότι η ξεκάθαρη απάντηση είναι ότι δεν έχει απολύτως καμμιά σημασία, γιατί στην φωνολογία της νεοελληνικής κοινής, είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα (γιατί _κιε_=_και_, όταν το _κιε_ είναι μία συλλαβή).


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2012)

Καταθέτω κάποια άλλα:

Κι άλλωστε
Κι έπειτα
Κι όταν
Κι ύστερα

Μπορούν, βέβαια, να γραφτούν με τη δική τους χασμωδία, αλλά, αφού το έχουμε το *κι*, ας του δώσουμε να καταλάβει, να καταλάβουμε κι εμείς:

Κι εκείνο
Κι εγώ

Γλιτώνω κόλπα με αποστρόφους και τόνους (_και ’γώ_).

Επίσης, παλιότερα έγραφα πολλά _κι εμένα / κι εσένα_ μέχρι να απενοχοποιηθώ για τα _και μένα / και σένα_.

Για τα _αποδώ_ και τα _αποκεί_, αποκεί: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1816


----------



## sarant (Apr 3, 2012)

Εγώ γράφω πάντοτε "κι εγώ" (και όχι "και γω"), αλλά προκειμένου για λογοτεχνία που έχει τους ρυθμούς της ή για διάλογο έχει και ο τύπος "και εγώ" τα δικαιώματά του.

- Ποιος θέλει καφέ;
- Εγώ! - Κι εγώ!
(σε λίγο)
- Ε, παιδιά, και εγώ θέλω καφέ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 3, 2012)

Επίσης θέλει _και_ όταν δίνεται έμφαση.


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2012)

...
Πρόσφατο σχετικό νήμα: *και ή κι*.


----------



## colurosa (Apr 4, 2016)

Τελικά το _και 'γώ_ είναι αποδεκτό; 
Η δασκάλα του παιδιού μου το θεώρησε λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2016)

Τη στιγμή που υπάρχει το καλύτερο και σαφώς πιο συνηθισμένο «*κι εγώ*», η δασκάλα μπορεί να του κάνει τη διόρθωση όχι επειδή το άλλο είναι κανένα φοβερό λάθος, αλλά για να του μάθει το σαφώς καλύτερο.


----------



## colurosa (Apr 4, 2016)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------

